# Concern about antibiotic.



## pocahontas (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello! 

This is my first post. I got my hedgehog, Brigham, almost 2 weeks ago. I purchased him from a local pet store. He's really friendly and has taken to me very fast. Over all, he's a little bundle of joy!

A few days after I brought him home, I noticed he was licking his nose and sneezing. He sounded congested and he seemed lethargic. I quickly took him to the vet I had picked out for him. The vet was super friendly. He hadn't seen a hedgehog before, but he had seen guinea pigs and rabbits and other "exotic" animals. He gave me SMZ liquid to give to Brigham every 12 hours. The dosage is 0.5ml each time. Since he's been on the antibiotic, his energy has gotten so much better! He hasn't had any stomach issues and, over all, he seems to be a happy hedgehog.

However, he is still blowing those notorious snot bubbles! He's still a bit sneezy and I can still hear some congestion. Now, the vet visit was 5 days ago from today. Should he be improving more by now or will it take a few more days for the congestion to go away?

Any advice would be lovely! I'm a nervous mommy over here.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I would think the sneezing and discharge would be noticeably clearing up after 5 days.

Hopefully someone else with more experience will chime in here, but personally I'd call the vet again to get another appointment. Can you find a vet in your area who's had experience with hedgehogs?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It can take longer than 5 days for the sneezing and snot to lessen. How is his appetite? If his energy level is returning to normal and he is eating well, then he is improving. Count the kibble you give him daily to know exactly how much he is eating. How long is the course of antibiotics? 

Of course, if you are concerned, phone the vet tomorrow and ask what he thinks.


----------



## pocahontas (Jun 14, 2013)

abbys said:


> I would think the sneezing and discharge would be noticeably clearing up after 5 days.
> 
> Hopefully someone else with more experience will chime in here, but personally I'd call the vet again to get another appointment. Can you find a vet in your area who's had experience with hedgehogs?


The vet said to give it around 10 days. If I don't see any improvement closer to 10 days, I'll be making a follow-up with the vet.

I worry that maybe Brigham isn't getting the full dose of the antibiotic. He seems to spit some out. Giving him medication when he doesn't want it is proving to be difficult! He's such a stubborn butt.



Nancy said:


> It can take longer than 5 days for the sneezing and snot to lessen. How is his appetite? If his energy level is returning to normal and he is eating well, then he is improving. Count the kibble you give him daily to know exactly how much he is eating. How long is the course of antibiotics?
> 
> Of course, if you are concerned, phone the vet tomorrow and ask what he thinks.


His appetite is great and his energy level is back to normal. The vet said to give the antibiotics for 10 days or until he's back to normal.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can mix the antibiotic with some canned food, or meat baby food or anything that he likes and syringe it to him. You can even inject it into mealworms if he likes them. When mixing it with a food, don't use too much in case he decides not to eat it all.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 14, 2012)

I had the same problem getting my hedgie to take antibiotics. He spits half of the dose out!

*Talk to your vet before doing this!*
But this is what worked for me: I told the vet he wasn't getting the full dose and she said I could put a little extra in the syringe (and gave me the max measure for the antibiotic he's on).

Otherwise, you could also ask the vet for some liquid diet to mix the antibiotic with so it'll taste nice, or dip the tip of the syringe in a good chicken flavored baby food. The smell and taste of the baby food should be enough to get him to open up, and you can squirt the gross antibiotic in before he notices.


----------

